# Cylinder Heads



## JET (Jun 26, 2009)

Does Any Body Know How Much A Set Of #13 Cylinder Heads Will Sell For. I Have A Guy Who Wants To Buy Them, And Have Know Idea What To Sell Them For. They Are Going To Need A Valve Job.


----------

